# PAXIL & ABDOMINAL PAIN



## George 000 (Jan 25, 2002)

Just Curious I have had IBS for several years I am I am having a bad flre-up of IBSpain Bloating ect. does anyone have these side effects on Paxil. Also after I eat i get a stomach ache is this normal for IBs suffers. I also take Nxium for GERd has anyone had bad effect with this Med Please Respond Thanks George.


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm on Paxil and Prevacid for GERD...I havent had any side effects that I have noticed...Actually when I don't take them I get sick and bad IBS attack...like this week I missed a day and I am still payin for it 3 days later...If I take it right on schedule I am fine...That reminds me where is my medicine???


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I was on Paxil and nexium last year and did not have too many side effects. Nexium worked well but only got some side effects from Paxil, mainly evening sweats.Mark


----------

